# Directv stinks



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

i was a subscriber until december.'so i call to cancel due to financial hardship and lady i was talking on phone transfers me to the retaining department.some nice lady asks why i am canceling and i explain why.
she offers me 3 months of free programming( $115/month) to give me time to regain financial stability.she says that if after 3 months i still can't afford directv to just call back and cancel and i owe nothing.so after 2 months i call and cancel because its obvious things are not getting better.they cancel with the usual "sorry to lose you,come back someday blah blah".u are all set we will send u some boxes to send receivers back.i did and end of story.i kept checking my online account and for 3 months it showed $0 owed.all of a sudden i get a bill for $234 i am like what?so i go online and they now want me to pay back the 2 months credit that they willingly gave me.
so beware of the so called free months ,monthly discounts etc etc.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

domingos35 said:


> i was a subscriber until december.'so i call to cancel due to financial hardship and lady i was talking on phone transfers me to the retaining department.some nice lady asks why i am canceling and i explain why.
> she offers me 3 months of free programming( $115/month) to give me time to regain financial stability.she says that if after 3 months i still can't afford directv to just call back and cancel and i owe nothing.so after 2 months i call and cancel because its obvious things are not getting better.they cancel with the usual "sorry to lose you,come back someday blah blah".u are all set we will send u some boxes to send receivers back.i did and end of story.i kept checking my online account and for 3 months it showed $0 owed.all of a sudden i get a bill for $234 i am like what?so i go online and they now want me to pay back the 2 months credit that they willingly gave me.
> so beware of the so called free months ,monthly discounts etc etc.


You sure post alot in the DISH forums.
Doesn't sound like any financial hardship. I smell a TROLL.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you call them back?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Curtis0620 said:


> You sure post alot in the DISH forums.
> Doesn't sound like any financial hardship. I smell a TROLL.


:eek2: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2363303#post2363303
On 02-13-10



domingos35 said:


> love it.
> i had dish before moving to directv and now i am back .
> much better DVR's and better and more HD channels


Financial hardship huh?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe they only charged him half price for the reduction in picture quality.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Financial hardship:icon_lol:!rolling

By the way, since it was free why didn't you stick it out one more month?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

He can't even afford the CAPS shift key on his computer.

He is in Florida so maybe he can beat some old people at BINGO & make some $$$.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

so he has E now, does not make him a troll.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

David MacLeod said:


> so he has E now, does not make him a troll.


How can he afford it?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

IBTL :lol:


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Was there a contract left to be fulfilled? If this is an ETF, then it is what it is. I don't know that it should be right for them to request money back from you unless there was a perceived breach of an agreement between yourself and D*. If they are trying to get money back on free credits with no strings attached, you should take them to arbitration. We would all like to know how that worked out.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> :eek2: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2363303#post2363303
> On 02-13-10
> 
> Financial hardship huh?


 hardship can happen at any time, so 50 hardship and 50 troll


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

bixler said:


> How can he afford it?


and he has HD.


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

bixler said:


> How can he afford it?


Haven't you seen the advertising. E* is cheaper than D*. :whatdidid


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2243296&postcount=16

He had DISH installed in October 2009.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was trying to give him the benefit. maybe it would be better to use the Ogre phrase "Me Bash to Trash"


----------



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Curtis0620 said:


> and he has HD.


im broke as hell and i still have hd


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Curtis0620 said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2243296&postcount=16
> 
> He had DISH installed in October 2009.


!rolling!rolling


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

domingos35 said:


> get a Vip211 HD solo and add an external hard drive :lol:
> adds $7 to your bill,but u will not pay DVR fees u will need to pay $40 to activate this feature
> i have 2 and it works perfectly


[strike]And apparently has two Vip211 HD receivers. I'm really unclear as to what the OP was trying to do here.[/strike]



domingos35 said:


> i just had DN Installed 2 weeks ago.
> got 1 Vip 722k and 2 Vips 211 HD receivers $0 UPFRONT COSTS:hurah:


Sorry, make that one Vip 722k and Vip211 HD receivers and switched to Dish last October. :scratchin :nono:

So what's up domingos35?

Mike


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Let's back off the name calling...

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> [strike]And apparently has two Vip211 HD receivers. I'm really unclear as to what the OP was trying to do here.[/strike]
> 
> Sorry, make that one Vip 722k and Vip211 HD receivers and switched to Dish last October. :scratchin :nono:
> 
> ...


Me have hunch he not know Crunch


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> so he has E now, does not make him a troll.


It does if he posts false info so as to bash Directv.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

oldfantom said:


> Was there a contract left to be fulfilled? If this is an ETF, then it is what it is. I don't know that it should be right for them to request money back from you unless there was a perceived breach of an agreement between yourself and D*. If they are trying to get money back on free credits with no strings attached, you should take them to arbitration. We would all like to know how that worked out.


no no contract left to be fulfilled


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Garry said:


> It does if he posts false info so as to bash Directv.


dude u can say whatever u want.
i am not bashing.just telling the truth


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

jilardi2 said:


> im broke as hell and i still have hd


for a lot less than what directv charges(and more HD channels)


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

i guess u fanboys can't take the truth


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I think it goes to credibility. If what the CSR did is true then it’s wrong. However, when you post in the Dish forum about your three HD receivers and adding external drive, all of which contradicts what you posted about your financial woes, then it makes it a little hard to swallow. I hope you can understand why people are a little dubious. 

Mike


----------



## vbedford (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey let's try not to bash.
Financial hardship is the reason for switching to dish. ok.
How much less do you pay and how many boxes? (for my personal interest)
And i think the thread heading was the reason every 
body got fired up.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> i guess u fanboys can't take the truth


Not sure what you expected with this post but given the fact that if the hardship was that bad you could have easily reduced his services to a lower level to make the credit last longer. Having 2 services installed meant that either you enjoyed both or you just wanted to cost DirecTV money. Not sure why you expected a different reaction here. I'm sure that if I went and posted how I tried to rip off dish and got caught there wouldn't be much sympathy there either.

So if having a sense of ethics is what constitues me as a fanoy then I can live with that.


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

vbedford said:


> Hey let's try not to bash.
> Financial hardship is the reason for switching to dish. ok.
> How much less do you pay and how many boxes? (for my personal interest)
> And i think the thread heading was the reason every
> body got fired up.


Except that he switched to Dish in October. Plus with multiple receivers and external hard drive.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> i guess u fanboys can't take the truth


Why don't you just tell the truth? Your prior posts and then this post leave the truth in doubt.


----------



## vbedford (Jul 25, 2008)

Garry said:


> Except that he switched to Dish in October. Plus with multiple receivers and external hard drive.


What does that have to do with it? Maybe the monthly is cheaper? Yea he has not been honest and needed to get bashed. But let's not get crazy here.

Can somebody help me with my thread??

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174207


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> Let's back off the name calling...
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom





domingos35 said:


> i guess u fanboys can't take the truth


When I posted my post above--it wasn't just to protect you. No need to ignore a statement of moderation...


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

vbedford said:


> Hey let's try not to bash.
> Financial hardship is the reason for switching to dish. ok.
> How much less do you pay and how many boxes? (for my personal interest)
> And i think the thread heading was the reason every
> body got fired up.


with directv i had 3 receivers (2 HD DVR's 1 HD receiver),extra HD package(4.99)
the second most expensive package(plus HD DVR) it included DVR service
no premium movie channels was paying around $115 month
with dish i have 1 HD DVR , 2 HD receivers
cinemax ,the america top 250 package with locals and the platinum HD package($10) and pay $90

I didn't mean to sound like i was bashing directv ,just warning potencial customer and current customers


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> When I posted my post above--it wasn't just to protect you. No need to ignore a statement of moderation...


i understand. sorry


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> with directv i had 3 receivers (2 HD DVR's 1 HD receiver),extra HD package(4.99)
> the second most expensive package(plus HD DVR) it included DVR service
> no premium movie channels was paying around $115 month
> with dish i have 1 HD DVR , 2 HD receivers
> ...


That's the same package I have but I have 3 HD DVRs and 1 HD box and only pay $99.98 (79.99+15.00+4.99) and that's after the $4 increase at the beginning of February. No way you were paying $115 with what you listed.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bixler said:


> That's the same package I have but I have 3 HD DVRs and 1 HD box and only pay $99.98 (79.99+15.00+4.99) and that's after the $4 increase at the beginning of February. No way you were paying $115 with what you listed.


Does that include all the fees/taxes? I know that adds ≈$15 on to my bill...in which case it comes to almost $115.

Mike


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Kinda surprised this one is still going.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> Does that include all the fees/taxes? I know that adds ≈$15 on to my bill...in which case it comes to almost $115.
> 
> Mike


No, that doesn't include fees/taxes but I pay 6% sales tax so it's only around $6 more. What kind of fees/sales tax do you pay to equal $15?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Does that include all the fees/taxes? I know that adds ≈$15 on to my bill...in which case it comes to almost $115.
> 
> Mike


it includes taxes and i forgot to mention the protection plan($5.99

end of discussion


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sorry, but this is quite different from the OP's first post. . . no credibility.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> it includes taxes and i forgot to mention the protection plan($5.99
> 
> end of discussion


So you save $25 by going to Dish BUT $11 of that is because you aren't paying for the protection plan and you have one less receiver? You can't compare those dollar amounts, you aren't comparing the same service levels. Apples to oranges........

How much of the remaining $14 savings is due to being a new subscriber and getting a promotional deal?

no credibility


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

bixler said:


> No, that doesn't include fees/taxes but I pay 6% sales tax so it's only around $6 more. What kind of fees/sales tax do you pay to equal $15?


Sales Tax 8.20

Gross Earnings Tax Reimbursement 7.19

...for a total of $15.39

And now, CT is considering adding an additional 1% for satellite TV. 

Mike


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> Gross Earnings Tax Reimbursement 7.19
> 
> And now, CT is considering adding an additional 1% for satellite TV.
> 
> Mike


:eek2::eek2::eek2:

Sorry, didn't realize that. Gotta move to PA....:hurah:


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

bixler said:


> So you save $25 by going to Dish BUT $11 of that is because you aren't paying for the protection plan and you have one less receiver? You can't compare those dollar amounts, you aren't comparing the same service levels. Apples to oranges........
> 
> How much of the remaining $14 savings is due to being a new subscriber and getting a promotional deal?
> 
> no credibility


dude this is not about what i pay now and what i paid before

ITS ABOUT DIRECTV NOT HONORING THEIR WORDS
they are indian givers give with one hand and take with the other


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd recommend you e-mail [email protected] with your issue and post their response here.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> dude this is not about what i pay now and what i paid before
> 
> ITS ABOUT DIRECTV NOT HONORING THEIR WORDS
> they are indian givers give with one hand and take with the other


No, YOU don't honor your words. You told them you had to cancel due to a financial hardship. They were generous and GAVE you 3 free months. You lied to them because at the same you got Dish Network installed. How could you have a financial hardship when you were getting Dish Network installed? 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2243296&postcount=16


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> for a lot less than what directv charges(and more HD channels)


How can you possibly have 3 receivers, 2 in HD, and pay less than with Direct? I have only 2 HD DVRs and my current bill is $0.50 less than it would be with Dish for a package with the same channels.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> How can you possibly have 3 receivers, 2 in HD, and pay less than with Direct? I have only 2 HD DVRs and my current bill is $0.50 less than it would be with Dish for a package with the same channels.


He doesn't have the same channels/service level with Dish as he did with Direct TV. He's not comparing apples to apples. Even without the channel differences, he's paying for one less receiver and not paying for the protection package. That is $11 of his $25 'savings'. The rest is because his channel package isn't at the same level plus he's probably on a promotional rate. Just like everything else in this post from him, he's not being truthful.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

For me:

DirecTV
Total Choice + (No longer exists) 61.49
DVR 7.00
HD 10.00
HD XTR 4.99
XTR Receiver 5.00

Total 88.48

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Dishnet
AT 250 (I need this one to continue to get the channels I currently have with TC+) 62.99
DVR 6.00
HD 10.00
XTR HD DVR 10.00


Total 88.99
--------------------------------------------------
DirecTV is 51 cents cheaper than Dish for me


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

bixler said:


> He doesn't have the same channels/service level with Dish as he did with Direct TV. He's not comparing apples to apples. Even without the channel differences, he's paying for one less receiver and not paying for the protection package. That is $11 of his $25 'savings'. The rest is because his channel package isn't at the same level plus he's probably on a promotional rate. Just like everything else in this post from him, he's not being truthful.


Has to be something like that. With comparable package and setup, Direct will probably be less money for him (mainly because of the extra equipment fees with 3 receivers).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

domingos35 said:


> I didn't mean to sound like i was bashing directv


... which is why you titled the thread "Directv stinks"? I wonder what you would have written if you did mean to sound like you were bashing DirecTV.


----------



## Brian_R (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm still waiting to see what the financial hardship is other than the Mrs. being pissed at all of the dishes on the roof! :lol:


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

:icon_lol:


Brian_R said:


> I'm still waiting to see what the financial hardship is other than the Mrs. being pissed at all of the dishes on the roof! :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

domingos35 said:


> they are indian givers give with one hand and take with the other


Seriously? Now you have to show your bigotry?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> ... which is why you titled the thread "Directv stinks"? I wonder what you would have written if you did mean to sound like you were bashing DirecTV.


It was titled something else before the mods changed it.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> for a lot less than what directv charges(and more HD channels)


Im not going to flame you over this but I will say that if E* has more HD it probably wont be for long. We will see what you are saying by the end of the year if HD is your main concern. My bet is it will be something like dang, D* has alot of HD I dont have that I want.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

OK, I feel like I have to jump in here. The OP says he called DirecTV to cancel due to financial hardship. They offered three months free programming to give him time to see about resolving his financial difficulties and _the ability to cancel after that period with no penalty_. He agreed to take three months of free programming but reneges after two months and cancels anyway. Now DirecTV wants their money back. I can see why-he made an agreement with them and then he broke it. If he had waited until the last day and called in, he would have been free and clear.

DirecTV doesn't stink-it's the OP who broke the agreement.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Newshawk said:


> OK, I feel like I have to jump in here. The OP says he called DirecTV to cancel due to financial hardship. They offered three months free programming to give him time to see about resolving his financial difficulties and _the ability to cancel after that period with no penalty_. He agreed to take three months of free programming but reneges after two months and cancels anyway. Now DirecTV wants their money back. I can see why-he made an agreement with them and then he broke it. If he had waited until the last day and called in, he would have been free and clear.
> 
> DirecTV doesn't stink-it's the OP who broke the agreement.


Don't forget the fact, based on his prior posts, that he signed up for Dish Network at the beginning of October 2009. Was his financial hardship the fact he was paying for two services? How could he have a financial hardship for Direct TV but not with Dish Network?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

maybe when he says hard ship he is talking about a ship (Boat) that is made of something really hard like rock (a Stone Boat):sure::sure:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Hasn't this thread run it's course. Nothing good can come from it.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Hasn't this thread run it's course. Nothing good can come from it.


 so, are you thinking that it is time to close the thread?
if so, count me in as well


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> so, are you voting to close the thread?
> if so, count me in as well


Yes I am.....but I can't. The mods have a tough job and decisions to make here on a daily basis, better them than me. So in no way am I beating them up. I just think the OP is going to continue to get drilled.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd still like to know if the OP contacted Ellen's office about this and what their response is.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Yes I am.....but I can't. The mods have a tough job and decisions to make here on a daily basis, better them than me. So in no way am I beating them up. I just think the OP is going to continue to get drilled.


voting just denotes your opinion. it does not beat the mods up, I like the mods
* I imply merely a thought process to close the thread


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

jilardi2 said:


> im broke as hell and i still have hd


Ditto. With HD xtra. For now. I've had to request D* for favors too for discounts on programming. All they've ever done is allow me to drop my package. Remove HD xtra. I've NEVER tried to get the WHOLE service for free!!
It's not like they owe ME anything. But it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> maybe when he says hard ship he is talking about a ship (Boat) that is made of something really hard like rock (a Stone Boat):sure::sure:


You mean like this?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Atlantus


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> How can you possibly have 3 receivers, 2 in HD, and pay less than with Direct? I have only 2 HD DVRs and my current bill is $0.50 less than it would be with Dish for a package with the same channels.


 i don't know how either but some still don't believe when i tell them that i pay less with directv than i did with dish. why would i make that up???


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Why is an idiotic thread like this allowed to exist yet legitimate threads are locked for various reasons?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> How can you possibly have 3 receivers, 2 in HD, and pay less than with Direct? I have only 2 HD DVRs and my current bill is $0.50 less than it would be with Dish for a package with the same channels.





rey_1178 said:


> i don't know how either but some still don't believe when i tell them that i pay less with directv than i did with dish. why would i make that up???


All I know is if I try to replicate what I have it will cost me ≈$5 more with Dish. And that doesn't even come close to having the same hardware. I have 3 DVRs and it wouldn't let me do that online. It would only give me one DVR and receivers for the other TVs. Plus there was a $100 "Upgrade Charge". :scratchin

I wonder what it would cost for three HD DVRs.

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> All I know is if I try to replicate what I have it will cost me ≈$5 more with Dish. And that doesn't even come close to having the same hardware. I have 3 DVRs and it wouldn't let me do that online. It would only give me one DVR and receivers for the other TVs. Plus there was a $100 "Upgrade Charge". :scratchin
> 
> I wonder what it would cost for three HD DVRs.
> 
> Mike


I can tell you what they wanted to match my setup. Almost $3000. To give them some credit, Dish did send me a voucher for about $700 to help offset the $3000 price. That was for 12 HD DVRs.

Rich


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

xmguy said:


> Ditto. With HD xtra. For now. I've had to request D* for favors too for discounts on programming. All they've ever done is allow me to drop my package. Remove HD xtra. I've NEVER tried to get the WHOLE service for free!!
> It's not like they owe ME anything. But it doesn't hurt to ask.


i didn't ask for the WHOLE service for free.
i simply called to cancel and they offered 3 months free


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I really can't figure this out you decided to take a hike to Dish now what do you want from D* and how can anybody help you?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

A moderator comment

We really do not like closing threads, we'd much rather the forum do its thing all by itself. (And less paperwork that way.)

This thread, while a bit contentious, hasn't been all that bad to warrant closing.

Now if the OP asked for closure we'd honor that--tho I have been known to ask a thread starter if he/she is willing to leave threads open a bit longer to see if they self-correct. Especially if there is some conversation value. 

In this case, I'd likely close if the OP asked as the original warning has been made and conversation has steered elsewhere. 

And to be clear, I'm not asking Domingos35 to make the request. If I felt that way, I'll send him a PM. If someone thinks this thread should be closed--just ignore it. Eventually it will fall off the front page all on its own. 

Hope this explains how we generally try to moderate. We do welcome a limited amount of suggestions to close threads. We take that into account as well. But please don't fill a thread with requests. 

Fair 'nuff?
Tom


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

gfrang said:


> I really can't figure this out you decided to take a hike to Dish now what do you want from D* and how can anybody help you?


the reason for this thread was to simply warm existing and potencial customers of D's practices.thats it

take your own conclusions


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't think anybody could take [or make] their own conclusions, without hearing/knowing the whole story, which I'm not doubting your side of, but also wondering what the other side was too.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> the reason for this thread was to simply warm existing and potencial customers of D's practices.thats it
> 
> take your own conclusions


Warn of us what? Warn us that if you lie to them about a financial hardship, because you are already paying for Dish Network, they will offer you 3 free months of programming? I've read this thread many times and still can't figure out how they 'screwed' you. They gave you 3 free months of programming but you didn't accept their offer and complete the full 3 months. Not sure why you didn't, seems like you started this entire mess by trying to cancel something that was given to you for free and then came on here and whined about it.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

bixler said:


> Warn of us what? Warn us that if you lie to them about a financial hardship, because you are already paying for Dish Network, they will offer you 3 free months of programming? I've read this thread many times and still can't figure out how they 'screwed' you. They gave you 3 free months of programming but you didn't accept their offer and complete the full 3 months. Not sure why you didn't, seems like you started this entire mess by trying to cancel something that was given to you for free and then came on here and whined about it.


dude its obvious that your sick fanboy views towards directv is blinding 
your common sense.u should be checked out by a doctor

mods please close this thread


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> dude its obvious that your sick fanboy views towards directv is blinding
> your common sense.u should be checked out by a doctor
> 
> mods please close this thread


Fanboy? Tell me one I think I said in my last post that wasn't true. Your posts don't even make sense.:hurah:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Closed per thread starter's request.


----------

